# How long to smoke sliced bacon?



## graybeard (Apr 19, 2010)

I thought I wood smoke some store bought bacon with my butts just for the smoke of it. I need some tips and smokin times. I'm thinking I wood let it smoke just as it's packaged as opposed to separating into strips. 
I'll be using my horizontal smoker.
Thanks, 

beard


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 19, 2010)

Are you smoking it to give it a more smokey flavor then you will fry/cook it later or are you smoking it to cook it at the same time??? If you are smoking them with your butts I am guessing you will be at temps around 225-260 in which if you leave it in there for too long they will be all cooked (temp of around 160) which is fine is all just depends on what you are looking to do. If you just want flavor and then fry it later then I would do more of a cold smoke on them. Either way you do it you should get some smoke flavor and they will be good.


----------



## graybeard (Apr 19, 2010)

I want to smoke til it's done and then eat. I'll smoke by temp butt just want an idea of the hours it takes.


----------



## graybeard (May 17, 2010)

Well, I finally thought to smoke a package of bacon and it was excellent!! The slab was smoked as packaged. I plan to do this more often as it's cheap and E Z to do. I forgot how long it smoked butt it was E Z to tell by just looking. ``

beard


----------



## jdt (May 17, 2010)

45 minutes is usually good at 250ish for the thick cut style I get, nice and crispy


----------

